# trying to compile wmx



## anund (Aug 15, 2014)

`./configure --prefix=/usr/local` produces a Makefile, but `make` gives 


```
test -f wmx && mv -f wmx wmx.old || true
c++ -o wmx Border.o Buttons.o Channel.o Client.o Config.o Events.o Main.o Manager.o Menu.o Rotated.o Session.o -L/usr/local/lib -lICE -lSM -lXpm -lXext -lX11  -L/usr/local/lib -lXft   -L/usr/local/lib -lfreetype
/usr/bin/ld: X: invalid DSO for symbol `FcConfigGetCurrent' definition
//usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: could not read symbols: Bad value
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/matt/wmx-7
```

I would appreciate a pointer or two on this. wm2 exists in ports but wmx does not and wmx has a couple of nice extra features (automatic virtual desktops and a simple start menu). 

*T*he source can be found here: http://www.all-day-breakfast.com/wmx/

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2014)

Have a look at the existing x11-wm/xm2 port, specifically the patches in the files/ directory. You may need to create similar patches to get it to build cleanly.


----------

